# CIX - Calliden Group



## Alien (3 November 2006)

Anyone got an opinion on these. They are trading at less than their net tangible assets and they have had some interesting trades in the last few days. 

Soul's Fund management have been trading them down but the trades don't relate to the size of the trades in the last few days. Today 3.1 million shares and yesterday 1.5 million. It could be more trading down by Soul's but the price has been increasing during October which doesn't match. 

Calliden have also purchased some insurance acquisitions which should put their net profit now in positive territory. With such a lot of tax losses and franking credits on their books I think they have plenty of upside.

They seem a likely acquisition for other insurers and with the trades the last few days there could be something big about to happen.

As always do your own research before deciding to invest.


----------



## CanOz (3 November 2006)

Closed off the high today on big volume, which suggest to me that the sellers aren't finished yet. You've got to ask "if that much effort cannot push through those sellers, what will it take to do it?"

One to watch....  

Cheers,


----------



## Alien (6 November 2006)

Some big buy orders starting to move in around 45c. Been following this stock for some time and have never seen this level of activity before. 

Keep your eye on this one....


----------



## Alien (29 December 2006)

Has been a lot of support around this stock at the 52.5c even with more than normal shares changing hands.

Market cap is getting a bit high $105m for their assets, but still a lot of buyers around....


----------



## Knobby22 (23 July 2012)

I've bought into this though it is illiquid and micro. Springhill might like it though it has no mining component.

Why, well CIX is an insurance company that has had a bad patch and lost a lot of money in the Queensland and Vic floods but that has forced them to improve the company, reinsure better and try to achieve.

Why a buy?
They will now get better premiums as all insurance companies are rating weather risk higher.
It will be a 2 year turnaround but it is always good to get in early if you are confident.
They had a history of good dividends, expect this will continue in two years.
El Niño looks to be restarting providing droughts rather than rain.
More upside than bigger companies like SUN, QBE.
Not reliant on the mining boom.


----------



## Knobby22 (27 May 2013)

Well since I bought the price has doubled.
We got a surprise dividend. If you read the reports you can see a large increase in profit is expected for this financial year. $10 million profit expected. About 10 times last year. it has been derisked so profits should continue.


----------



## Country Lad (8 June 2013)

Breakout yesterday.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## VSntchr (26 July 2013)

Looks like HHL may be gone now with that massive cross-trade yesterday.
CIX has given good guidance (which is now easier to track with the new model going forward), a technical surge and now a massive overhang gone...looks like it could be blue sky for a while now!


----------



## Knobby22 (26 July 2013)

Always lovely to get a speeding ticket


----------



## Country Lad (26 July 2013)

VSntchr said:


> Looks like HHL may be gone now with that massive cross-trade yesterday.
> CIX has given good guidance (which is now easier to track with the new model going forward), a technical surge and now a massive overhang gone...looks like it could be blue sky for a while now!




If the cross was theirs, they are not quite gone but now pretty well irrelevant.  They still have 5.4%. Question to where has the 13.3% gone to will be answered in a day or so with a Form 603 notice.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## System (27 December 2014)

On December 24th, 2014, Calliden Group Limited (CIX) was removed from the ASX's official list following implementation of the scheme of arrangement whereby Steadfast Group Limited acquired all of the Company's issued shares.


----------

